# Jetties at Perdido Pass, AL



## xdguy226 (Jul 5, 2018)

Anyone ever fish the jetties at Perdido Pass, Al? I'll be going there in October with the family and I was wandering what would be the best way to fish it? Thanks


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 7, 2018)

Probably like the PCB jetty at St Andrews, best when the tide is moving in or out.


----------



## mastercaster (Aug 10, 2018)

been thru that pass many times in a boat, have never fished it. there is always a LOT of baitfish under the bridge and at the gulf end of the jetties. Most people I have seen are bottom fishing under or near the bridge. But should be fish moving up and down the rocks. Depending on the moon phase, you may need some 2 or 3 oz weight. On full or new moon, the water moves pretty fast thru there. Its a narrow pass.
Good Luck


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 14, 2018)

It's swift for sure, I've fished it several times, it's like anything else  fish are either there biting, or their not.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 25, 2019)

Just back from a week fishing at Gulf Shores, drove over to the pass 3 or 4 days straight, fished mostly off the rocks and also some off the beach at the rocks. 
Caught some nice fish mostly off gold and silver spoons and a few bass plugs. Had our line broken more than a few times, changed all rods to 20lb spider wire and still had it snap a few times. Our best fishing was early and when the fish were inshore chasing bait.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2019)

Live shrimp. There are a lot of Grey snapper around those rocks. You might pick up a Redfish or two, and black drum.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 26, 2019)

also saw a Manatee right up against the rocks, pretty cool beast.


----------

